

What are the 10 algorithms one must know - carlosgg
http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-10-algorithms-one-must-know-in-order-to-solve-most-algorithm-challenges-puzzles?share=1

======
artmageddon
Top three answers for those who don't want to sign up with Quora:

Dynamic Programming appears to account for a plurality (some estimate up to a
third) of contest problems. Of course, DP is also not a single algorithm that
you can just learn once and retain, so maybe this doesn't answer your
question.

I suppose it also depends on whether you consider data structures in the same
category as algorithms. There are certainly some data structures that you
should be familiar with if you want to do well in programming competitions.
The most important ones are range trees (variously known as interval trees or
segment trees) and binary indexed trees (BITs), also known as Fenwick trees.
Additionally, many DP algorithms make use of a prefix sum array.

The most essential of the single algorithms I can think of are the following,
in no particular order. However, you may be disappointed by how rarely some of
these actually appear in contests. Most non-DP problems appear to be of the
"ad hoc with data structures" variety, and you simply have to practice in
order to get good at them.

(To be clear, again, I list below only algorithms that take a single input
set, compute some function of it, and carry no state between inputs. This
distinguishes them from data structures, which by definition hold state, and
categories of algorithms and algorithmic techniques like DP, which don't have
some specific function they compute.) · Sieve of Eratosthenes, or another
prime number sieve · Depth-first search · Breadth-first search · Dijkstra's
algorithm · Floyd--Warshall algorithm · Either Kruskal's or Prim's algorithm ·
Some implementation of topological sorting, such as by using DFS · Convex hull
(I recommend the Monotone Chains algorithm) · Coordinate compression · Edmonds
--Karp, or another implementation of the Ford--Fulkerson method; or a preflow-
push algorithm; or, if you are preparing an ACM codebook, Dinic's algorithm.
(Note: Max flow is not allowed to appear on the IOI, but may nevertheless
appear on national team-selection contests)

~~~
artmageddon
Second answer:

If you want specific algorithms, my top 10 would be: · Dijkstra's - depending
on the type of contest, you might see basic pathfinding problems, or you might
see problems with non-obvious reductions to pathfinding problems. Whenever you
have a cost minimization problem with a (reasonably small) finite number of
states, an initial state a target state, you can look at it as a pathfinding
problem. · Bellman-Ford is useful for pathfinding when edges may have negative
costs. For example if you're navigating a maze with potions which boost health
and hazards which lower it, Bellman-Ford would be a great approach. · Floyd-
Warshall is useful for computing all paths. It is sometimes used in problems
where you don't need all paths, because it's so easy to implement. It is
slower than other pathfinding algorithms though, so whether Floyd-Warshall is
an option depends on the graph size. · Edmonds-Karp for max flow/min cut
problems. One common application is bipartite matching problems. For example,
given N people, M food items, and a list of each person's food allergies, how
many people can you feed? · The Hungarian algorithm for assignment problems.
Similar to the above, but in these problems the edges have weights, and we're
maximizing the total weight rather than just the number of matchings. The
sweep line "algorithm" (more of a general approach really) is useful for
various geometric problems, like the nearest pair problem. Also useful for a
variety of intersection-related problems, like finding intersecting line
segments, or conflicting calendar events. · Graham scan or another convex hull
algorithm, for problems such as building a minimal fence to enclose animals. ·
An algorithm for finding strongly connected components, such as Tarjan's. ·
Prim's algorithm for minimum spanning trees. · Knuth-Morris-Pratt algorithm
for string searching.

Other concepts worth studying, which aren't in the above list because they
aren't specific algorithms: · Memoization/dynamic programming is quite useful.
Some problems have obvious DP solutions, while others have very non-obvious
ones which take practice to recognize. · Binary search is useful in many
optimization problems, so make sure you're very comfortable implementing it. ·
Combinatorial game theory comes up now and then. I recommend Thomas Ferguson's
introduction. · Tries are useful in a variety of text-related problems.

------
timbrah
Is there any way to read this without wasting time clicking through things
Quora wants you to click through?

I'm interested in this answer, but not in setting up accounts and interests
just to read it.

